# Rumor: New Ogryns/Bullgryns kit



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

For all yous Guard players (or playas, as the case may be):



> We have sightings for a new box set for the Astra Militarum (Imperial Guard), a Bullgryns/Ogryns dual box set. Armoured Ogryns set up like giant riot police with cybernetic enhancements. This may be one of our first real insights to the new codex rumored to be here in April.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors.
> 
> ...



http://natfka.blogspot.ca/2014/02/astra-militarum-bullgryns-sighted.html?m=1


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Interesting. 

I've always liked Ogryns, at least in theory. Never actually _used them_, lol.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I have heard that plastic Ogryns are inbound but nowt about bullgryns, interesting........


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Rumor part 2:



> Yesterday we broke a very awesome sighting of a new box set for new Ogyrns around the corner, and now we are finding that 40k radio is confirming the box set was seen. Now having two separate rumors saying the same thing really gives us an edge on what is going on.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to our post yesterday, where you can see more details of the box kit.
> ...



http://natfka.blogspot.ca/2014/02/confirmations-on-astra-militarum-ogryn.html?m=1


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I like this concept - up armored Orgyns - whats not to like?!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ogryns with Riot Shields? The temptation to do an Adeptus Arbites army is too damn high!


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

They better have a better armour save.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd love to do an all ogryn army. Pretty one dimensional, but could be fun.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Plastic Ogyrn would be cool but what's this name: "Militarum Auxillia" - the IG are now the "Auxiliary Military"? The biggest formal military in the galaxy is an "auxiliary"?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The Irish Commissar said:


> They better have a better armour save.


Don't worry, they'll get a special Ogryn save, the only save that works against D-weapons. You know to change the new escalation meta around


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Plastic Ogyrn would be cool but what's this name: "Militarum Auxillia" - the IG are now the "Auxiliary Military"? The biggest formal military in the galaxy is an "auxiliary"?


Apparently it's some shite re-branding of the IG.

Take some salt with it though


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is already on the main IG rumor thread 
www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1557673#post1557673


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Plastic Ogyrn would be cool but what's this name: "Militarum Auxillia" - the IG are now the "Auxiliary Military"? The biggest formal military in the galaxy is an "auxiliary"?


Probably just refers to the non-line units like Ratlings, Ogryns, etc.

Just like the Roman Legions were made up of the standard Roman formations, and Auxilia were the rest of the non-citizen units.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Probably just refers to the non-line units like Ratlings, Ogryns, etc.
> 
> Just like the Roman Legions were made up of the standard Roman formations, and Auxilia were the rest of the non-citizen units.



This. I am stubbornly going with the main imperial guard force will be Adeptus Mili..., and the "add ons" will be Auxilia Mil...

It makes them close to the SM and Sisters names, but also makes them trademark-able. 

I do like the idea though, always loved Ogryns.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Always loved ogryns but hated the models, far too big and cartoonish looking, probably be more so this time around


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tawa said:


> Apparently it's some shite re-branding of the IG.
> 
> Take some salt with it though


I know of the rumoured rebranding and the shite names, before they were just shite, this is shite and makes fuck all sense, unless it's like what Vet Serg says it might be. 



Veteran Sergeant said:


> Probably just refers to the non-line units like Ratlings, Ogryns, etc.
> 
> Just like the Roman Legions were made up of the standard Roman formations, and Auxilia were the rest of the non-citizen units.


Hopefully this is the case.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That just made think of Roman IG.

I quite like that idea as a themed army...... :good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> This is already on the main IG rumor thread
> www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1557673#post1557673


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Apparently it's some shite re-branding of the IG.
> 
> Take some salt with it though


If I took salt with everything my heart would explode.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool always liked the idea of ogryns but they are never mentioned or used anywhere!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dude........WICKED!!! Cannot wait!

As far as a new box set I sure do hope they put something out with the new Imperial Guard 6th Edition Codex. It is only a matter of time before they release the rule book and I'm sure they want to boost sales. While Ogryns are certainly interesting it qould be great to have some diversity on the IG units instead of all standard Cadian (which has grown wuite boring really; it has  ).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well if true then i dont need to convert Ogre Kingdoms for my Bonecrusher retinue for Daemon Prince Achaylus Bonecrusher, just build the new Bullgryns as Bonecrushers.

Although i have some salt and bullshit just in case.


----------

